# Remounting a SOT kayak



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Being a past victim to rolling a kayak offshore on a Bommie with gear everywhere in water, too far to swim back, all I can say is be confident in re-mounting, and dont be an idiot like me, keep an eye on surroundings!!! Im usually pretty good but when I have a fish or squid on I can get distracted. "oh look at that shiny thing over there' At least I had the sense to be leashed to my yak and was back on in yak in seconds. Ive developed a lot more respect for Bommies as a result, which means less squid :lol:


----------



## Gtown (Mar 19, 2013)

I can see this is something I am going to have to put some paractice into. Never actually thought of the SOT doing a complete capsize.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Gtown said:


> I can see this is something I am going to have to put some practice into. Never actually thought of the SOT doing a complete capsize.


Honest assessment mate. Top marks. 

Get into it. It is the single most important thing you can do to improve your safety on the water. (also read the Safety Section, starting with Elm's Safety Sticky - lots of good advice and videos in there).

Further on, you can think about expert kayak paddling instruction, and other safety aspects, such as the safety gear to carry on your PFD, and help with weather reading.

Safe paddling.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

See if you can get some practice in, Gtown, before the water cools down. A good time might be at the end of a morning trip if it wasn't a tiring one.


----------



## loosealliance (Mar 15, 2010)

Squidley said:


> See if you can get some practice in, Gtown, before the water cools down. A good time might be at the end of a morning trip if it wasn't a tiring one.


Best done after a tiring trip I reckon. Do it close to shore and tip it when your tired. You are most likely to have trouble getting back in the yak when your tired so you want to know you can still do it if you tip way out to sea and are tired.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

loosealliance said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > See if you can get some practice in, Gtown, before the water cools down. A good time might be at the end of a morning trip if it wasn't a tiring one.
> ...


X 2. See how you go Gtown. Dump your rods first, then get wet. Only way to practice.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

This one is a good one too. This guy used to be world surf ski champion at one stage:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Oscar is a legend, this remount is fantastic and would work well for the stealth yaks.I wish I had looked at this before the Coloundra bar carry on. Thanks for posting this salty.


But he talks funny. :lol: *

* Was good though, especially the attention to low centre of gravity ... that is a tippy looking ski.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Oscar is a bloody legend, aparrently a piss-tank that likes to taunt Aussies too! You'd reckon we should be able to take it if anyone can. 
Everyone but Aussies do talk funny though, everyone knows that! ;-) :lol:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

> I have had a few misunderstandings in the humour department back there that led to a bloody 9mm being brandished about in a carpark.


I'll bet that was a blast! ;-) :lol:


----------

